# HGVC questions from Worldmark owner



## PassionForTravel (Dec 6, 2012)

After studying the hgvc members guide and comparing it to the system I know worldmark I have a few questions for people familiar with both systems.

1. Do you pay the reservation fee in open season?
2. If I get an Rci account as part of my HGVC membership can I link my worldmark account to it?
3. Does Rci really work for less than a week.
4. I think the guide says that reservations in club season can be made for 3 days or more. How does that relate to the checkin checkout days. I think HHV says checkin/out on Saturdays, does that mean that reservations can only be for a week? What about if the whole week is not available?
5. What makes the units nicer than Worlmark?
6. Is everyone jan/dec or are there anniversary dates?
7.are mf paid at the beginning of the year or is it monthly/quarterly.

Btw is there a new members guide out for 2013.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## PortableTech (Dec 6, 2012)

Lets see what I can do to answer your questions...

1. Do you pay the reservation fee in open season?
2. If I get an Rci account as part of my HGVC membership can I link my worldmark account to it?
3. Does Rci really work for less than a week.
4. I think the guide says that reservations in club season can be made for 3 days or more. How does that relate to the checkin checkout days. I think HHV says checkin/out on Saturdays, does that mean that reservations can only be for a week? What about if the whole week is not available?
5. What makes the units nicer than Worlmark?
6. Is everyone jan/dec or are there anniversary dates?
7.are mf paid at the beginning of the year or is it monthly/quarterly.

1. If you are using your points to book a trip, you pay a reservation fee.  However, if you are in last 30 days and using the cash rates, there are no reservation fees for that option.

2. No, it is not a personal RCI account, you get access to the HGVC Corporate RCI account that allows you to work with your HGVC points directly.

3. I have never tried to use RCI for less than a week reservations, but when perusing other options I have certainly seen many options in there.  That being said, there seems to be more options on the weeks side of thigns.  Remember too that in most cases, it is cheaper (as in points) to make an RCI reservation than it is to make an equivilient HGVC reservation.  The difference is that you pay a higher fee for RCI reservations.

4. I have made several reservations for less than and more than a week.  If using points, you must book at least 3 days and can start any day of the week to my knowledge.  The same is true for cash reservations, but those only require a minimum of 2 days.  I have an 8 day reservation coming up soon at HGVC Seaworld, and only paid the normal points reservation fee even though it was more than a week as well.

5. I can not answer that as I have not been to Worldmark resorts.  But I have been to many others, and while Hilton may not always be the absolute best, they are consistantly great and the staff treatment tends to be some of the best I have seen.  They are very fast to resolve any issues I may have, and often provide services above and beyond what they are required to do.  I have even had them send free fruit/cheese and champaign to our room on our aniversery. 

6.  Every ownership cycles on the calender year.  On January 1, you get your new batch of points, good for the reset of the year.  

7. Maintance fees usually come out in November, and at least for my site, HGVC Seaworld, you have 60 days past January 1 to pay before there are any late fees, though you can not use your account past January 1 until you pay.

As for the 2013 guide, I checked the HGVC website and the current one posted is the 2012 guide.

--PortableTech


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 6, 2012)

1. Do you pay the reservation fee in open season?
2. If I get an Rci account as part of my HGVC membership can I link my worldmark account to it?
3. Does Rci really work for less than a week.
4. I think the guide says that reservations in club season can be made for 3 days or more. How does that relate to the checkin checkout days. I think HHV says checkin/out on Saturdays, does that mean that reservations can only be for a week? What about if the whole week is not available?
5. What makes the units nicer than Worlmark?
6. Is everyone jan/dec or are there anniversary dates?
7.are mf paid at the beginning of the year or is it monthly/quarterly.

PT did a nice job answering your questions. I would add the following:

HGVC members get an exclusive online portal in which you can use HGVC points (current-year, next two years' points, and any banked points) to book RCI weeks or points units, without depositing anything in advance. When you confirm a reservation, HGVC points are simply deducted from your account. They take banked-points, current-points and future-points in that order. BTW, HGVC points bear no relation to RCI points. Its a totally different kettle of fish.

Listed check-in days is for those making home-week (same season, same size) bookings. Club reservations (starting 9 months out) has no assigned check-in day, and depends simply on availability.

HGVC is a class act. All (AFAIK) "true" (Hilton built) resorts are gold-crown rated.

Except for a few affiliated non-HGVC resorts with their own systems, even if you haven't paid your MF for an upcoming year, you can still make HGVC or RCI bookings for future years (as I have).


----------



## Sandy VDH (Dec 6, 2012)

I own Hilton and Wyndham.  I have stayed at a few Worldmark's via Wyndham. 

I would say the although Worldmarks are nice, they have a much more rustic feeling and decor.  (stayed at St George, UT and New Braunfels, TX).

Wyndham are as nice, but a less rustic decor. 

Wyndham Presidentials are really nice, and are comparable to the bulk of HGVC resorts.  There were a few lower quality HGVC but most of the sub par ones have mostly been upgraded, any remaining are likely affiliates.   With upgrades, I mean granite counter tops, more upscale decor and furniture.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone I think that answers all my questions.

Ian


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 6, 2012)

I thought of another question. I'm not used to the concept of use years so I'm going to present an hypothetical and see if I got it right. 

Let's say it's June and I want to make a reservation at one of the resorts for March of the following year. If I make the reservation it will borrow points from next years account correct? However, if I rescue my point into the following year, then it will use those points for the reservation and my next years points will still be available for home week reservations. Did I get that right?

Thanks,

Ian


----------



## SmithOp (Dec 6, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> I thought of another question. I'm not used to the concept of use years so I'm going to present an hypothetical and see if I got it right.
> 
> Let's say it's June and I want to make a reservation at one of the resorts for March of the following year. If I make the reservation it will borrow points from next years account correct? However, if I rescue my point into the following year, then it will use those points for the reservation and my next years points will still be available for home week reservations. Did I get that right?
> 
> ...




You have it, I'd only make a slight clarification on the term borrow.  If you make a res in 2012 for 2013 dates it will use rescued 2012 points first, then current year 2013 points, then borrow from 2014.  The date of the reservation determines the point year, not the date you make the res.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 7, 2012)

What Dave said.
I would add: Some would say that, generally, it's better to live off borrowed points (i.e. 2014 for use in 2013), since their transfer is automatic and free (no effort on your part). The system only borrows as many points as you need to complete the reservation.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 7, 2012)

On page 42 of the members guide they mention how many credits it costs to exchange via RCI but it's only ranges and the ranges are pretty big i.e. 1700-3400 for 1 week in a 1 bdr. What determines whether it will be 1700, 3400 or something in between?

Ian


----------



## presley (Dec 7, 2012)

PassionForTravel said:


> On page 42 of the members guide they mention how many credits it costs to exchange via RCI but it's only ranges and the ranges are pretty big i.e. 1700-3400 for 1 week in a 1 bdr. What determines whether it will be 1700, 3400 or something in between?
> 
> Ian




Those are determined by seasons, similar to how WM has red season, white season, etc.  Honestly, if you ever want to go anywhere in demand, just think of the highest level of points for that unit.  It will most likely be the highest amount unless you are trading down significantly in location and season.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 7, 2012)

They relate to the RCI seasons -- Red, White & Blue.
Red = High-End (3400). White = Middle (~2700). Blue = Low-End (1700).
IME, all resorts worth going to are likely to be Red most of the time.

But guessing is unnecesary. When you use the RCI portal to find a resort...
Choose a set of dates and the list of available units will show the points required.
.
.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 7, 2012)

Great thanks.

Ian


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 9, 2012)

*First Post Ever*

Just join TUG and really appreciate the concise and professional advise.  We don't currently own a ts, but we sold a beach house 2 years ago and have a vacation void to fill.

Our family would rarely use a home location other than maybe FL Captiva or Marco Island which have higher prices and mf.  I've done all of the math (I'm all about the math) and like the price/MF per point combination at the HGVC Vegas Strip.  We were about to actively pursue purchasing a HGVC 2 bdrm, 8,400 point, $880 mf, Vegas strip for about $14k (+- best case) when I discovered WM.  Now I'm spinning  :rofl: because I can't monetarily calculate HGVC relative to WM.  I could really use some help with the following:

1.  From a strictly financial prospective, is it fair/appropriate to measure HGVC to WM by using their relative RCI converted values?  In other words, is HGVC 4,800 points equal to WM 10,000 points?  Or, would it be more accurate to just measure a really nice 2 bdrm booked in each system without converting to RCI and call the ratio more like 7,000 to 10,000 points?  (how many WM points would equal 8,400 HGVC?)

2.  Would anyone venture a guess on who's mf will increase faster over the next 10 years? (currently $880 at V Strip or $1,130 for 15k WM points).

3.  Shall I assume both properties will only have nominal resale value (worthless except the vacation memories) in 10 years or should I hold out hope that one or both will retain value or appreciate?  HGVC points appear to cost about 3 times more for equivalent value.  HGVC would appear to be the better value if they will not depreciate because of HGVC having lower mf.  But if they will both be worthless then WM is way cheaper.

4.  What would you say is a conservative value of a 2 bdrm week on each plan?  I've been using .23/pt for HGVC; assuming a normal plat week (7,000 pts) would have a value usually above $1,600.  Do you think this is accurate/conservative and would this $1,600/10,000 be accurate for WM?  They rent WM points for $.06, so maybe I'm off.  But $600 for a week doesn't sound correct?

I realize that there are other difference between the programs which have been well explained to me on numerous TUG postings (thank you).  But I need to get beyond the math prior to taking the more subjective factors into account.

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'll address your questions in a sec, but let me preface by saying that the relative merits of each is more than just the math. You need to consider which program fits your style and which has resorts you're more likely to frequent. HGVC's flexibility, it's corporate tie-into RCI and Hilton Honors, and its decent treatment of resale buyers, simply works for us.

1. Can't help. The fair way to make a point-to-point comparison is use what it would take to book a week in the same size unit in the same season at similar resorts in the same area.

2. Only the Gods know. I'd like to have winning lottery numbers.

3. No, don't assume that. The reason that HGVC TS have a higher price is becuz HGVC holds a Right of First Refusal (ROFR) at all its "true" resorts (Hilton built or bought), except Flamingo, and they use it whenever anyone sells a TS at a price that makes it profitable for them to resell. Thus, prices are not set by the market, but maintained above a certain floor by HGVC.

4. Your $$/point ratio doesn't account for the fact that value of HGVC TS's varies greatly with its season. Platinum units are in far greater demand and carry many more points per MF$ than gold or siilver units (MF's at determined by the size of the unit). It also varies with the amount of $$ HGVC budgets for ROFR buy-backs which it uses mostly for platinum units. Platinum TS's have a value more like .75/point, while a silver units have values closer to .10/point.


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks Talent312.  Very sorry, I wasn't clear regarding my question #4. 

What would it cost to rent an average 2 bdrm plat for one week, one time?  I understand the relative prices to initially purchase the TS.  Just wondering what value is likely to be returned annually.  I don't think it's true, but if I could usually rent a 2 bdrm plat week at 80% of the HGVC properties for $1,200 per week, then there would be no reason to drop $14,000 now and $880 in mf every year.  I'm hoping the answer is at least $1,600.


----------



## presley (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveRR said:


> Thanks Talent312.  Very sorry, I wasn't clear regarding my question #4.
> 
> What would it cost to rent an average 2 bdrm plat for one week, one time?  I understand the relative prices to initially purchase the TS.  Just wondering what value is likely to be returned annually.  I don't think it's true, but if I could usually rent a 2 bdrm plat week at 80% of the HGVC properties for $1,200 per week, then there would be no reason to drop $14,000 now and $880 in mf every year.  I'm hoping the answer is at least $1,600.


I am sure it varies at different resorts, but personally, I paid HHV $450./night + taxes to rent a 2 bedroom in Platinum season.  The five night stay was $2500. - $3000. including the taxes and parking.  

I don't know what an individual owner would charge.  I rented direct from the resort.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveRR,

To check rental prices at various resorts for both HGVC and WM look at redweek.com (HGVC's rent for more), they also show which ones rented ones so you can see which asking prices were reasonable and which were just pipe dreams. These prices are generally lower than what you could rent directly from the company for, but most are restricted to a week rental. I believe that HHV has by far the highest rental rates probably because everything of similar quality are hotels. 

For me the big advantage with owning vs renting is the the flexibility to book less than a week. As far as systems I think WM and HGVC are the most flexible systems out there, there are some areas where HGVC is more flexible (< week at 9 months) and places where WM is more flexible (credits are automatically good for 3 years).

Given that you live in PA though is WM really the right system for you, most of their resorts are in the West. 

When looking at WM's MF's be sure to take into account their fixed fee of $166 which causes the per credit cost of a smaller accounts to be higher it's also more efficient with MF and housecleaning to be on 10K boundaries. Example a 10K account will cost you $634 but a 20K will cost you $1113.

Ian


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveRR,

I just realized something else from your post. Where did you get that with WM 15K credits = $1130 MF. The actual amount for 15K credits is $873. Also don't know about HGVC but WM's MF's are not allowed to go up more than 5% a year.

I think your choice between the two comes down to more than just the MF. Which system has locations you want to use inside their system without using RCI who's fees seem to go up at a higher % than MF's.

You also need to take into account initial purchase price when comparing different HGVC locations in relation to their MF's and figure where the break even point is.

Ian


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 9, 2012)

DaveRR said:


> Thanks Talent312.  Very sorry, I wasn't clear regarding my question #4.
> 
> What would it cost to rent an average 2 bdrm plat for one week, one time?  I understand the relative prices to initially purchase the TS.  Just wondering what value is likely to be returned annually.  I don't think it's true, but if I could usually rent a 2 bdrm plat week at 80% of the HGVC properties for $1,200 per week, then there would be no reason to drop $14,000 now and $880 in mf every year.  I'm hoping the answer is at least $1,600.



You appear to have missed a 3rd major player, Club Wyndham Plus.  The following is an example of the Platinum Membership (Platinum discount and upgrade are accounted for) during the snowbird season for Flordia (Orlando).

Resort:Wyndham Bonnet Creek (apparently adjoins the Disney Park in Fl)
Resort Unit type:2 Bedroom Deluxe
Check-In date:01/04/2013 Length of stay:  7 nights   
Wyndham managed Unit 
This reservation is being made within the Express Reservation period.  Total points required:63,000 

A Wyndham Club Plus Platinum Member could rent this for $550 dollars and that would include a modist profit.

I would suggest you go to E-Bay and check out the re-sale price for Bonnet Creek.  Re-sale does not get you VIP discounts or upgrades, but it will give you an idea of re-sale value for Wyndham Club Plus resorts.  I typed in the E-Bay search function Wyndham Bonnet Creek Timeshare to get the current listings.

My only significant observation is to rent a unit from each system you are thinking of going into and compare on that basis in addition to the point already made to pick one where there are resorts you want to go to.  You will dodge the RCI or II fees that way.  Send me a private message if want want to try out a Wyndham Club Resort and I can answer any other questions about the Platinum program.  I do not want to cause an uproar over the program.

A special welcome to someone else from the Keystone State.


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your help.  Ian, the 15,000 point WM mf of $1,001 includes the $128 TS dues, just like the HGVC Strip 8,400 points mf of $880 includes the $125 Club Fee.  

Thanks for the 5% WM mf rule.  I looked up a few HGVC property mf histories and it appears that they also go up about 4-5% per year.  I'll consider the mf issue a draw between the two programs.

Thanks for the Redweek tip to see rental prices.  I was on that site many times and never had a password and couldn't see everything.  It appears that most 2 bdrm condos in prime season rent for at least $1,300/wk.  If I'm able to book a prime location (HI, Aruba, etc.) worth $3k+ once every 3 or 4 years then an average value of $1,600/wk seems like a good/safe number.

I'm left with one last big question about relative point values between HGVC and WM.  Maybe I'm thick.  Maybe I don't understand because I don't own anything yet and don't have access to any reservation systems to see what is available and how may points are required.  We are not targeting any one resort and plan to travel in various regions, so I assume that "points are points."  From the outside, using the RCI &/or II affiliations seems to open up endless property options.  You can see these in a book or on a web site, but you can't see availability.  From what I can gather, either program can provide very good accommodations if you're a little flexible and plan 9 months out.  I can make a subjective case for either HGVC or WM.

For those who own both, "objectively" speaking, which option below would:

1.  Provide more travel? (8,400 vs 17,000)
2.  Is the better 10 to 15 year value?

*HGVC Vegas Strip 2 bdrm, 8,400 points with $880 MF for $14k* 

     OR

*WM 17,000 points with $1130 MF for $6k.*

Sitting here on the "outside" these look very close.  Thanks, Dave.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 10, 2012)

DaveRR,

Unless you are buying from the developer (not recommended) you don't have to worry about the $128 TS dues since TS is not transferable unless you are doing it with an immediate family member. So as soon as you buy an account the travelshare dues disappear (actually it's at your next anniversary). 17K is not an efficient number for MF, go with 10K or 20K and 20K will cost $1113 in MF.

Are you sure you can get 8400pts for $880MF I thought that was for 7000pts.

Have you looked at the HGVC members guide. I've included a link so you can see how much different properties will cost you within the HGVC system. Pick the locations you want to vacation at and see how much time you can get for your points.
http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/images/member_guide_2012/eng/pdf/ios.pdf

For WM go to https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/ you don't need to be a member to look over the resorts and see how many credits it takes to book what you want. 

With those two pieces of information you should have everything you need for in network comparison and that's what I'd be looking at skip RCI for this decision. 

RCI (for both or II for WM) is an added bonus but I wouldn't count on it for your decision.   (you might not be able to get the week you want with either system). But if you want to compare a 2Br into RCI is 10K WM Credits in high season and based upon an answer higher in this thread is 4800 HGVC points in high season.

Bear in mind that most people in this forum that have stayed at both places say the HGVC properties are nicer, you need to know if that's important to you.

The numbers are all well and good why don't you rent something from each portfolio for a week and see which is what you were looking at. 

The reason I'm looking at purchasing an HGVC is to fill in holes in WM's portfolio. Specifically Oahu and the Big Island in Hawaii. Other owners of both will probably agree with me that they complement each other.

Ian


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 10, 2012)

Ian,

Thanks for the TS dues info......didn't understand (obviously).  Yes, 8,400 at the Strip for a 2 bdrm plus is correct.  Same mf as the 7,000, slightly better value.

20,000 points is slightly more optimal vs. 17,000, but it matched up better vs. the 8,400 strictly for comparison.

I realize the Hilton may be nicer.  However, my wife loves Marriott which I'm told is more available via II.  Sounds like one of each HGVC and WM would be better than two HGVC's?

I like HGVC more but feel like I only have 30% of the info......availability being the unknown.

Ian, if you did buy HGVC would you buy at Hawaii or would you trust that you could reserve there with points elsewhere?


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 10, 2012)

DaveRR

I not trying to throw cold water on you but I have no idea why you are looking at Worldmark??  worldmark has resort all over but mostly is a west coast TS company. For someone living ( or wishing to vacation ) on the west coast it is great but overall the east coast resort are mostly a few rooms at the related Wyndham resorts.  So I'd look very carefully into Wyndham not Worldmark if I wanted to vacation on the east coast.

BUT more importantly I'd look into other choices too.  Like Marriott, westin (starwood) and Hilton. as well as other TS companies. 

Hope this helps


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 10, 2012)

We plan to vacation all over.  You can't really drive anywhere worth while from Philly, so CA isn't much different from FL.  We also play to use our time in the Caribbean much more than HI, so plan to utilize RCI &/or II.  I've considered other TS companies and have limited my search to HGVC or WM because of the "perceived" flexibility with the points systems.  However, I trust HGVC a little more to not "pull the rug out" with changes in how the system works.

50% to 75% of our usage will likely be via RCI or II.  Does that change the answer?


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 10, 2012)

DaveRR,

What's MS?

If you plan on exchanging a lot then WM has one advantage you can trade through II (which is where Marriott, Westin, Hyatt reside, although your chances of trading into them during peak season is not great) as well as RCI. 

Personally I was interested in Marriott on the resale market until I found out that resales couldn't convert their week into the DC so Marriott is off of the radar until DC points start showing up. I'll just have to trade into them through II (June to Summit Watch in Park City).

As far as trusting them. I don't really trust any of them. Wyn tried to pull a fast one on WM owners and ended up loosing a lawsuit as a result. Most owners weren't happy with the settlement but hopefully Wyn will show more restraint in the future. We are trying to get an Independent BOD it hasn't happened yet and it's a long slog.

I'm not sure what HGVC's track record is with screwing owners. I haven't heard people on this board complaining to much so I suspect pretty good. They also treat resale buyers reasonably well we just can't be elite but we can be in the club.

Another thing to keep in mind which gives me pause but not enough to not try and buy an HGVC on the resale market is that HGVC's MF are tied to the home resort WM are spread spread across all locations The advantage is that you can cherry pick the location with the lowest MF's which you are doing. But spreading the risk I think lowers the chance of a special assessment. When Katrina knocked out New Orleans for almost a year there was no impact on owners (except not being able to go to New Orleans).

Since you don't have access to RCI I ran a search for you through the WM portal. I just checked the Caribbean (since that's what you mentioned) and right now there are 18 locations available in Dec 2012, 40 for Jan 2013, 39 for Feb 2013, 56 for March, 71 for April and 80 for May. I can't vouch for their quality but I'm surprised there is that much availability. Mexico is in the > 100 for every month in the same time period.

It would be interesting if someone would use the HGVC portal and see what it pulls.

Ian


----------



## lcml11 (Dec 10, 2012)

DaveRR said:


> We plan to vacation all over.  You can't really drive anywhere worth while from Philly, so CA isn't much different from FL.  We also play to use our time in the Caribbean much more than HI, so plan to utilize RCI &/or II.  I've considered other TS companies and have limited my search to HGVC or MS because of the "perceived" flexibility with the points systems.  However, I trust HGVC a little more to not "pull the rug out" with changes in how the system works.
> 
> 50% to 75% of our usage will likely be via RCI or II.  Does that change the answer?



Unless you are looking to travel outside the United States, you are not necessarily correct on you statement that there is not much near Philly, I am in central Pa. and routinely use Atlantic City, Shawnee Mountain, National Harbor, Old Town Alexandria.  All of these are within a couple of hours drive.  If I go 4 to 6 hours that puts Williamsburg in play.  

Wyndham Vaction Resorts used to be primarily East Coast, some resorts through out the U.S.  Worldmark, from other posters, primarily West Coast.  With the recent additions to the Wyndham Vacation Resorts inventory at the expense of Worldmark, their Western availability has been significantly improved.

I have never been to either location, however Wyndham Vacation Resorts (a.k.a. Wyndham Club Plus/Access) have availability in both HI and the Caribbean.  Do not know much of the other systems.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 10, 2012)

We used HGVC points to go on a Caribbean cruise in Jan 2006, April 2010, Jan 2012,  and will be using HGVC points for a Panama Canal cruise in Jan 2013.  We have used HGVC points to exchange into The Residences at The Crane in Barbados, The Grand Mayan Riviera Maya, and Fiesta Americana Cancun.  We used HHonors to stay at the Caribe Hilton in San Juan Puerto Rico, The Hilton Los Cabos and The Hilton Barbados.  We used a Marriott II exchange to stay at the Royal Islander in Cancun.  We used a Marriott Rewards redemption to stay at the JW Marriott Guanacaste in Costa Rica.  ( I know that the JW is on the Pacific side but it is still a very similar vacation. )  I would think that both Hilton and Marriott are excellent for vacations in the Caribbean. I am not familiar enough to comment on WorldMark in the Caribbean.


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 10, 2012)

Pianod, did you have much challenge and compromise to book those trips?  Were the points reasonable....sounds like a lot.  Very encouraging to here that good exchanges exist.  These were RCI exchanges?

Thanks much.


----------



## DaveRR (Dec 10, 2012)

Icm,  My definition of a vacation is more like a quiet beach in February.  Atlantic city and Williamsburg are not exactly the exotic destinations i was going for.  Maybe that's because I've vacationed mid Atlantic beaches my entire life......they are fine but its now time for a few plane rides!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 13, 2012)

DaveRR said:


> Pianod, did you have much challenge and compromise to book those trips?  Were the points reasonable....sounds like a lot.  Very encouraging to here that good exchanges exist.  These were RCI exchanges?
> 
> Thanks much.



These trips were pretty easy to arrange. The Grand Mayans are pretty easy to exchange via RCI.  Fiesta Americana is a HGVC resort.  The Residences at the Crane was an RCI exchange but it is difficult to get.  The Royal Islander was an II exchange.  The best way to use HHonors redemptions is to use the old Going Global format. HHonors now requires that you call them for reduced rate point redemptions for Hotel stays of 4 days or longer.  The number of HHonors points required depends upon the level of the resort and how long you stay.  Booking a cruise with HGVC is very easy.  You may look up the cruise and how many points it will cost online via the website.  HGVC then books its cruises via Cruises Only.


----------



## GregT (Dec 13, 2012)

lcml11 said:


> I have never been to either location, however Wyndham Vacation Resorts (a.k.a. Wyndham Club Plus/Access) have availability in both HI and the Caribbean.  Do not know much of the other systems.



I have visited the Elysian Beach Resort twice (on St. Thomas), which is part of the Wyndham Vacation Resorts network, and is available to me through Worldmark because I was grandfathered in 2006 before TravelShare.

I really like that property and think it is a gem based on price/location/availability -- but because it only has Studios and not 1BRs, it's not a good fit for me going forward.   But I was really happy when it became available to me via WM, and I've also booked a friend into it for her honeymoon.

Best,

Greg


----------

